# Hideeho



## hideeho (Nov 30, 2004)

I've been asked to introduce myself, so I will.

I'm Ted and a I live in Illinois in Rockford.

I have a K2000R, an M1, and a Virus C, plus I use Gigasampler.

I've been playing with electronic music since I was a technician at Emu in Californica in the old days.

See ya,

Ted


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Ted, welcome to V.I., enjoy your stay...


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 6, 2004)

Welcome to VI Ted - see you around the forums.


----------



## Edgen (Dec 6, 2004)

jello jello! /j


----------



## Hans Adamson (Dec 6, 2004)

Welcome Ted,

I still have my M1. It was a fantastic concept when it was new....

See you around.


----------



## hideeho (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks to all for the welcomes.

Happy holidays,

Ted


----------



## Herman Witkam (Dec 15, 2004)

Happy holidays Ted.
I like the Virus C....Tested it once and ended up with some kind of organ in just a few minutes :wink:


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 15, 2004)

hideeho said:


> I've been playing with electronic music since I was a technician at Emu in Californica in the old days.Ted


Hey Ted, I used to sell E-mus in Japan. As Marco said, we kept the company a float in 1984 until just before the EII came out. Imagine what that $15,000 could buy today!


----------

